# Mt. Hood/Columbia R. Gorge century ride.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

An outstanding loop. Starting in Hood River, Oregon (I live nearby) this is one of my favorite "longer" rides. It's substantial, with 7000' of climbing, very little flat road and heat/wind but the scenery, good roads and little traffic make it pretty dang special.

I went solo yesterday, starting at 8am in Hood River and heading east along the Columbia River historic highway towards The Dalles, Or. The first 25 miles or so are what passes for rolling around here with just a few <1500' climbs mostly under 5% gradient. An unusual morning tailwind helped me along until I turned south at The Dalles, where you leave the Columbia and begin the more sustained climbing. It's pretty much rolling for the first 30 miles, then up for 35 miles and down for the last 35mi. 

My route went south now and up, alongside Eight Mile creek, until you rejoin Hwy 197 and head through the wheat to Dufur, Or..about 45 miles from the start. Dufur is a nice little town, El. ~1300', the last 'civilization' you will see for about 40 miles. 

I filled my bottles and headed west, knowing I had some serious gradient now ahead. After a short respite from the climbing, heading west on Dufur Valley road, I hit forest road 44, which climbs for 15 miles. This is an unusual climb and a little daunting as it's almost 'straight ahead' and very sustained. You can see Mt. Hood, right over your the bars but it never seems to get any closer. It goes on for 15 miles like that. I'd guess about 7% gradient most of the way.. I kinda enjoy this climb, especially when I'm not pacing someone. Being solo yesterday and the heat into the high 90s, I just 'ground it out' at a reasonable pace. You start out in the wheat and sagebrush and end up in alpine climate amongst the Big Trees. Almost without a change in direction at all...Very unusual climb, with Mt Hood looking all cool and snowy right in front the whole way..

Finally...this climb ends and you drop down into the East Fork of the Hood River and meet up with SR 35, which will take you, almost all downhill, back to Hood River. I was very happy to get water again at the first convenient source. Just 2 bottles with all that climbing (~3000') and near 100f temps had me pretty dry.

Once you leave the National Forest at the foot of the NE side of Mt Hood, you'll be in the fruit country of the Hood River valley. One can continue along Hwy 35, though I cut slightly east and came down Eastside road, back to my vehicle and starting place at the Tum-A-Lum Lumber company outside Hood River.

A moderate 7hrs paced at about 14mph average..no fuss, no flats. A wonderful day out on the bike. FWIW..my race team is hosting a ride this fall on this same loop..here is a link to that..
http://www.echelongranfondo.org/portland/index.html

Couple of snaps below.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Guess the captions didn't come along with the snaps. Top to bottom: Downtown Dufur . Mt Hood from Dufur, mainstreet. Didn't have room for my little tripod, so a pic off the ground. and a second try, same spot. Garmin data


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

The views of Mt. Hood behind you are awesome. I think I'd get lost in the scenery there.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think the fruit country of the Hood River valley is one of the prettiest places I've ever been.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Ride Profile is almost a perfect match for Mt Hood....*

Just noticed that...Weird...What are the odds of something like that ?


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

My wife, son, and I visited the PNW (including Hood River) last summer for a wedding. Wished then that I'd had my bike with me. Rode a bit with a friend near Portland but as he noted, I'd just scratched the surface. Oh well, guess we'll just have to go back... this time with my bike.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Good write-up and photos. I've done that ride (we all call it the Dufur Century) probably five times over the past few years, including earlier this month. I've just registered for the Gran Fonda and started team Gorge Velo, if anyone is interested.


----------



## bb12creek (May 5, 2011)

*Dufur Century*

Gnarly..I was wondering if you knew if the Dufur Century was clear of snow yet?? May 5 today. Sorry for replying to an old post!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Very unlikely. We rode from Dufur to the Billy Bob Snow Park on Rd 44 about three weeks ago, which is as far as they plow. There's been snow since then, too. Try calling the Mt. Hood Ranger Station, or one of the markets in Dufur, for updates.


----------



## bb12creek (May 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Might come ride the Goldendale Loop this weekend, but forecast is looking pretty breezy.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Hah! Breezy in the Gorge, and up around Goldendale and Glenwood? Never!


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks amazing! Can't wait to start riding some beautiful routes in this area  Our pacific NW is gorgeous!


----------

